# Rat Groups on Facebook?



## PixelPog (Oct 12, 2014)

I need to see more rats on my news feed!
What are some rat groups you recommend on Facebook? 

​


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

Not all of these are actual groups on facebook----some are pages. The first one listed below is my own.  

About Pet Rats https://www.facebook.com/allaboutpetrats

Ratropolis https://www.facebook.com/Ratropolis

It’s a Rat’s World https://www.facebook.com/itsaratsworld

Rat Logic https://www.facebook.com/ratlogic

Rattie Lovin Ladies of the USA https://www.facebook.com/groups/rattielovinladies

The Rat Fan Club https://www.facebook.com/groups/Ratfanclub

Pet Rats https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pet-Rats

I Am Rat https://www.facebook.com/pages/I-Am-Rat

Le Ratatouille https://www.facebook.com/LeRatatouille 
French group called “Face Rat”, you can use Google Translator https://www.facebook.com/pages/FaceRat 

A great way to find even more is to look at the groups and pages each of the above are following. I especially like the first 5 on the above list. Just so you know, there are tons of great pet rat pages on Tumblr, too. 

Looking forward to seeing what others recommend here! Thanks for asking such a great question!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Rattie Tattie Rescue and Real Rat Lovers Want To Know! are the only two worth adding. The rest suck. I'm sure some other members will agree with me and tell you some of the things the other groups have done to them.


----------



## Rat-Princess (Oct 19, 2014)

I am currently a part of two.
The rat fan club, and rats are awesome.
Personally I highly dislike rats are awesome, and much prefer the rat fan club.
Mostly because of the mods, and the general feel of the members.


----------



## ratluver372 (Jul 9, 2013)

We're not a group, but a page- and we do try to put up rat and rescue pictures and information:
https://www.facebook.com/TheTravelinRat


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

There are a ton of FB rat groups, and most of them are awful. Rattie Chattie and Rescued Pet Rat Owners are decent. RFC and Rats are Awesome are huge so there are a lot of idiots and drama and encouraging of bad behavior, and I'm not a fan of their moderatorship tactics.


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

ratluver372 said:


> We're not a group, but a page- and we do try to put up rat and rescue pictures and information:
> https://www.facebook.com/TheTravelinRat


Thanks for sharing the information about your page, ratluver372. I started following your page today!  That's great that you help out with rescues.


----------

